# Homeschooled Boy Wins National Science Contest



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2005)

Homeschooled Boy Wins National Science Contest


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 5, 2005)

"It was almost impossible for our judges to figure out the limits of his understanding during our questioning. And he's only 16 years old."

wow.


----------

